# Phishing bei 1und 1



## Goblin (24 Januar 2012)

Gerade im Mailordner gefunden



> Sehr geehrter 1&1-Kunde, sehr geehrte 1und1-Kundin,
> 
> mit Bedauern müssen wir Ihnen eine temporäre Aussetzung Ihrers Kundenkontos mitteilen.
> Der Grund hierfür sind die ab 2012 neu eingeführten Sicherheitsrichtlinien, welche für jeden unserer Kunden geltend
> ...


 

Hab gar kein Kundenkonto bei denen. Die Mail ist natürlich nicht von 1 und 1


----------



## Heiko (25 Januar 2012)

Die probieren es doch immer wieder...


----------

